
Turning Google Assistant into a ‘Star Trek’ Computer - CapitalistCartr
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/29/technology/google-assistant.html
======
Fej
> where apps have supplanted the web

No. (Thank God.)

~~~
NotSammyHagar
apps would silo it. also it's nice they didn't call it a moon shot program
(even though google uses that term internally)

------
teilo
You mean like this?

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHaIjAk0X7Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHaIjAk0X7Y)

